# bands for 10mm lead?



## rst4me100

Hi all , new to this great forum and just getting in to making slingshots after stumbling on some youtube vids, could not believe how accurate some of these guys are!

last time i made a slingshot was about forty years ago! so just got some theraband in various colours and a 10mm ball lead mould so i was wondering what would be the best band/bands/length ect for 10mm lead balls . thanks mike.


----------



## Creakyboy

Won't claim it's the 'best' but I use theraband gold cut 280mm long 18mm at the fork end tapered to 12mm at the pouch end for 10mm lead,it gets about 220fps with my 1100mm draw which seems to equal a flat enough trajectory out to 20 mtrs.


----------



## jazz

I can cast 8, 9, 10 and 11 mm lead and I tried tme all; however, since I do not have a crony I guess that for 10 mm lead my best setup was 2,5 cm (practicaly one inch) stright cut, or 3 cm tapered to 2 even better.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## rst4me100

Thanks for the replys is that single or double gold? will give it a go.


----------



## jazz

I think that both our replies above refer to tbg singles.. at least mine does..

jazz


----------



## rst4me100

Thanks jazz, what diamentions [metric] do you use for the pouch?


----------



## zippo

I shoot 10mm lead almost exclusively, and i find tubing a better fit for it.

I have been using looped 2040 tubesets lately and its working great!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

I always just use straight cut 1 inch thera gold with my 46 inch draw


----------



## jazz

rst4me100 said:


> Thanks jazz, what diamentions [metric] do you use for the pouch?


I would use 5-5.5 cm long pouch, these are some Thorsten's dimensions if I remember well. For the width I simly play with it: sometimes I make the pouch to be exactly wide as the diameter of the amo, in this case 10 mm; sometimes I go for more, say, 12-13 milimeters for 10 mm ammo, but I also did some experiments with the pouch narower than the diameter of the ammo, with mixed results. Also, I do make a small hole in the middle of the pouch but which is not going to let the ammo to "sink" deep into it and I chop of the tops across the middle (half circle) as most people do, I guess.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## wll

I can tell you Green Dub will send ammo in the 86-91gr area fast, and it is easy to pull ! 3060 is also good, not as snappy as Green dub but tougher.

Green Dub is very versatile stuff and is very snappy, it will send your 10mm down range with authority !

Your post says bands, does that include flats and tubes ?, not sure of the correct terminology ?

wll


----------



## europunk

wll said:


> I can tell you Green Dub will send ammo in the 86-91gr area fast, and it is easy to pull ! 3060 is also good, not as snappy as Green dub but tougher.
> 
> Green Dub is very versatile stuff and is very snappy, it will send your 10mm down range with authority !
> 
> Your post says bands, does that include flats and tubes ?, not sure of the correct terminology ?
> 
> wll


Interested in “ green dub”. Are you talking about double bands of theraband green? What are your tapers?


----------

